# Wonderful Wild Flower



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2016)

Such a tiny flower with so much reproduction effort. I guess size doesn't always matter in nature. Smaller than a  US coin. I love photography. 

1. f/11 @ 1/500... I didn't guess this time, I got what I wanted in camera. Square crop.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 3, 2016)

That looks like a wild clematis. Was it a vine?

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Yes



Then it's wild clematis. Pretty flowers but a true menace. It's extremely aggressive and will overrun an entire yard when your back is turned. If it gets a grip you'll never get rid of it.

Joe


----------



## KenC (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice.  It's great that the petals are not pointing into the corners.

You could try giving it a bit more mid-range contrast - might give the petals more impact.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2016)

Correct


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2016)

KenC said:


> Nice.  It's great that the petals are not pointing into the corners.
> 
> You could try giving it a bit more mid-range contrast - might give the petals more impact.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 3, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Then it's wild clematis. Pretty flowers but a true menace. It's extremely aggressive and will overrun an entire yard when your back is turned. If it gets a grip you'll never get rid of it.



So I should not have planted it to cover my ugly concrete and metal back staircase by my deck?  It's grown in the past 3 years to be a beautiful vine in the spring with gorgeous seed pods in late summer.  It hasn't popped up anywhere else though or gotten overly aggressive...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's wild clematis. Pretty flowers but a true menace. It's extremely aggressive and will overrun an entire yard when your back is turned. If it gets a grip you'll never get rid of it.
> ...


Because you provide it a an area for it to climb.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 3, 2016)

You are having too much fun with that macro.

We have a number of Clematis.  In this climate they are quite fragile and difficult to grow.  The blooms we have are at least four inches across.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 3, 2016)

I've found the ones with the 6 petals peak at year 2 and then die off the next year.  The 4 petal that I have now is just over 3 years old and looks strong.  

Also really likes to keep it's feet cool.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 3, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's wild clematis. Pretty flowers but a true menace. It's extremely aggressive and will overrun an entire yard when your back is turned. If it gets a grip you'll never get rid of it.
> ...



There's lots of domestic varieties that are more tame. If you bought it to plant it's probably less aggressive. You're also up north there in a shorter growing season.

Joe

edit: Some states list it as a destructive invasive. I love this from Maryland's website: _Clematis terniflora is a perennial vine that is frequently used as a landscaping plant. It is invasive, however, and displays aggressive growth in many areas of North America. C. terniflora can climb nearly 10 metres high, smothering trees and pulling down telephone poles.
_
Pulls down telephone poles!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 3, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 3, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Pulls down telephone poles!



Oh my!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Pulls down telephone poles!



Sounds like our Kudzu. I've heard statements that it can grow from 12" to 18" per day, and small children and pets being forever lost if they were to stop and rest in a patch of it.


----------

